# hostage vs whisker biscuit



## Jarred (Jul 2, 2009)

Wondering if the new hostage rest was as good as the trusty old whisker biscuit. Do any of yall have a hostage, if so do you think it can compete with a whisker biscuit?


----------



## fourwinds (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got a hostage rest on my Diamond The Rock. There is nothing wrong with the rest. I've never owned, only shot a WB on other people's bows. My hostage rest has stood up to plenty of shooting without any noticeable wear on the bristles. Once in the hostage rest, the arrow is contained and won't come out as long as you don't bump the arrow. The only possible advantage it might have over the whisker biscuit is it's three point bristle assemly. It has the gaps to allow fletching clearance. Just be careful to place the cock vane up. Otherwise, it will strip your fletching.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nothing beats the Whisker Biscuit.

The other may act similar but doesn't provide all the features of the biscuit.


----------



## andrew_dial (Jul 2, 2009)

i have a hostage and like it. it has up sides and down sides like anything else. on the good side it doesnt have friction causing contact with the arrow all the way around like the WB does, but arrow can slide between the sets of bristles causing a loud thumb in the stand that wont happen with the WB.  cant go wrong with either one


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 2, 2009)

I Use the Hostage Pro and love it. I have never owned a WB but have shot a few. I shoot 2" blazers and they are smooth thru the rest. I have replacement bristles but don't have enough wear after 1 year and maybe 350 shots to warrant changing yet. Rock solid rest.


----------



## norman64 (Jul 6, 2009)

WB isn't bad but if you shoot a lot, I would stay away from it...It will effect your vanes, haven't had as much problem shooting 2" blazer vanes through it as when I shot 4" vanes.


----------



## goob (Jul 6, 2009)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Nothing beats the Whisker Biscuit.
> 
> The other may act similar but doesn't provide all the features of the biscuit.



yeah except for the hostage. The hostage wont rip the fletching off like a WB will, and come on, whos gonna sink good money into a bow and not shoot it but a few times? NOBODY! If you like fletching your own arrows, and have the $$$ to blow on that, then get yourself a Whisker Biscuit. If not, get a hostage. The arrow goes right through with alot less friction than a WB, and wont fall out of it no matter how you turn the bow, unless your shooting toothpicks.


----------



## goob (Jul 6, 2009)

andrew_dial said:


> i have a hostage and like it. it has up sides and down sides like anything else. on the good side it doesnt have friction causing contact with the arrow all the way around like the WB does, but arrow can slide between the sets of bristles causing a loud thumb in the stand that wont happen with the WB.  cant go wrong with either one



Is your arrow small enough that it slips between the bristles? I shoot V3's and they won't go in between the bristles on mine.


----------



## GREG66 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ive  shot the hostage pro and the wb both. I liked both of them, but i didnt like the wb hitting my fletching. Thats when i switched to the hostage. All was good but the bottom brushes will wear out. I switched to a NAP 360 capture rest. It has the same concept but the bottom has a rest that will not wear out. It is also only $49.99. I love mine you might want to look into it before getting one or the other.


----------



## BowtechDude (Jul 6, 2009)

greg66 said:


> ive  shot the hostage pro and the wb both. I liked both of them, but i didnt like the wb hitting my fletching.



x2,


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jul 8, 2009)

Still got the same whisker biscuit for app. 5 or 6 years- whatever year they first came out. No regrets, course I don't shoot a lot- 2 or 3 arrows before season to check everything and when I see meat for the freezer.


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2009)

huntingonthefly said:


> Still got the same whisker biscuit for app. 5 or 6 years- whatever year they first came out. No regrets, course I don't shoot a lot- 2 or 3 arrows before season to check everything and when I see meat for the freezer.





and thats why you haven't had any problems with it,


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a WB and have shot my lil bro inlaws hostage many times.  The wb is a good rest but after shooting the hostage i think its a lil better. After one year with my wb i had to replace arrows due to fletchings being ripped off or torn. His hostage as been on his bow since they came out and never messed one arrow up. I think i will switch. But hope it helps.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 8, 2009)

All WB's tear fletching off of arrows. So the fletchings need to be replaced with new ones. I like the accuracy with the WB's, but I have never tried the Hostage.


----------



## jcofer (Jul 14, 2009)

Took the Hostage off my bow today.....never liked it....Blaser vanes would always come in contact with it no matter how I would turn my nocks!...went with a drop-away


----------



## goob (Jul 14, 2009)

jcofer said:


> Took the Hostage off my bow today.....never liked it....Blaser vanes would always come in contact with it no matter how I would turn my nocks!...went with a drop-away




Really? I shoot Blazer's also and never had a problem????? But you do have to get it straight though. The centerline of my bow is 13/16" away. Wanna sell your Hostage?


----------



## satchmo (Jul 15, 2009)

After four years of shooting the w/b I have never had any vane damage unless it was from hitting my vane with another arrow in the target. I have heard this before from some people, but it has NEVER happened to any of my vains from shooting the w/b. 
We tryed the hostage and the problems we had out of it outnumber the advantages "to me". I am sure they are great for some people. 
I  have drop aways, old timey prong launcher rest etc. I like the w/b because it is simple and almost infoulable.


----------

